# Best Oven for Making Pies?



## gabriel (May 6, 2004)

Hi,
I am in the process of planning to open a Speciality Pie Shop. This cafe will be specialising Only in Pies of all kinds, savoury mainly, as well as sweet pies. I am aware that pies are very senstitive to temperature (i.e. the cooler the better during the production process). The shop/cafe is to operate in a tropical country (Sri Lanka). I really need advice on the "perfect oven" for cooking excellent quality pies. Also if you do know of companies I can purchase these oven from. I'm also looking at a cost effective method, however, the quality of the pies is the most important.
Plus any other helpful advice you can give me about making pies, esp in a humid country. Any advice on what to include in my kitchen etc. The main thing is the oven (i.e. cooking the pies) but anything else is Greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Gabi.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome to ChefTalk, Gabi.

I'm moving your question to the Professional Pastry Chef's board, where the folks who REALLY know about that stuff hang out.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

At school, we used a large rotating oven. Not sure if its the best but I found it better then those stove top ovens, more consistant temperatures (less hot spots). Cost wise, it would be quite pricey I would imagine. I'm sure some of the others who will post here can elaborage some more, I'm still just a student adding in my 2cents.


----------



## gabriel (May 6, 2004)

Hi Thanks for the helpful advice, I shall keep hoping I'll get more feedback from you guys  Thanks


----------



## tacykakes (May 12, 2004)

I'm no expert as I am only in school, but you could really bake pies in any oven, as long as you watch it. Convections are great just remember to turn it down. They brown your crust and do not overcook your filling. At school we use deck oven for our pies as well. Go with what you can afford as you are just beginning your business.


----------

